# Nom Nom Nom



## Toot (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Jan 27, 2015)

Kawaii 10/10


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jan 27, 2015)

this is how it always is. dang kids

adorable, lmao <3


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 27, 2015)

cries the cuteness i can't even


----------



## kesttang (Jan 27, 2015)

GodToot said:


>



Omg! Cute.


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 27, 2015)

Laughed so hard I cried.


----------



## Toot (Jan 28, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 28, 2015)

Omg stahp I can't take the cuteness


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 28, 2015)

Lovin' this. XD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 28, 2015)

AMG SO cute 8'D


----------



## oreo (Jan 28, 2015)

H'OOOOOOOOOOOOHMYGAH
****** cute furry friends


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 28, 2015)

OMG so cute~ XD


----------



## Geneve (Jan 28, 2015)

puppy no

_puppy yes_


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jan 28, 2015)

god i love your art

so adorable <3


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Jan 28, 2015)

Lol, these sketches are super cute. The wolf looks so done with life and the pup is just aww!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 28, 2015)

omg these are adorable as f!ck, I think I just got diabetes
from the sheer cuteness of your art <3​


----------



## Toot (Jan 28, 2015)

I was trying a new style today, but I can't seem to get it right. Lol


----------



## Toot (Jan 31, 2015)

Ignore this. Sorry.


----------



## Toot (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## snapdragon (Feb 9, 2015)

GodToot said:


>



Awww, so adorable! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



milkbae said:


> H'OOOOOOOOOOOOHMYGAH
> ****** cute furry friends



Gah, milkbae get out of here with that cat tower of CUTE xD


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 9, 2015)

AAAAAAH MORE CUTENESS
This is just so flippin' adorable squeeeee


----------



## Toot (Feb 10, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Paranoid (Feb 10, 2015)

These are too precious! x3


----------



## Keitara (Feb 10, 2015)

Heh your drawings are cute!
The big one reminds me of Inuyasha :'>


----------



## Toot (Feb 11, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Heh your drawings are cute!
> The big one reminds me of Inuyasha :'>



I can see that. Lol he does resemble him a bit.


----------



## Toot (Feb 15, 2015)

Girly looking one this time. Lol


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 15, 2015)

Cute ;;


----------



## Toot (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## MC4pros (Feb 15, 2015)

GodToot said:


>



so cute ahhh~ ;v;


----------



## Amilee (Feb 15, 2015)

this is too cute for me qq


----------



## Toot (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 15, 2015)

Very cute pictures


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 15, 2015)

jesus your art is so gorgeous. i absolutely adore how you draw animals qvq


----------



## Toot (Feb 15, 2015)

Ignore this. Sorry.


----------



## Toot (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## snapdragon (Feb 15, 2015)

GodToot said:


>



Ehehe! Adorbs


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 16, 2015)

This thread. Every time. I can't just have a look around without melting into a puddle of goo.

I will never stop saying how amazing your art is


----------



## Toot (Feb 16, 2015)

Ignore this.


----------



## Toot (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Toot (Feb 19, 2015)

Practicing new things with new equipment. Lel


----------



## Toot (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm just fighting boredom. Lol


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 24, 2015)

i love your art :') sighs


----------



## Toot (Feb 24, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> i love your art :') sighs


I've been slacking lately. I just got a Wacom and still practicing with that. Lol it's pretty confusing.


----------



## Toot (Feb 24, 2015)

Detailed pics are such a pain.


----------



## Keitara (Feb 24, 2015)

GodToot said:


> I've been slacking lately, but thanks. I just got a Wacom and still practicing with that. Lol it's pretty confusing.



Wooh you got a Wacom tablet? 'o'
I was thinking about getting a tablet lately too, but I have, like no idea about that stuff. I heard that "Wacom" and "Bamboo" are often used by artists here, so I assume that they're good? I was also wondering how much these cost in average..?
I'd appreciate it if you could tell me a bit about it, but of course you don't have to!!
. . .
Wham I almost forgot!
Your art is totally adorable! ;v; I love that cranky-like doggy.
It's amazing that you're able to draw them so detailed!


----------



## Toot (Feb 24, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Wooh you got a Wacom tablet? 'o'
> I was thinking about getting a tablet lately too, but I have, like no idea about that stuff. I heard that "Wacom" and "Bamboo" are often used by artists here, so I assume that they're good? I was also wondering how much these cost in average..?
> I'd appreciate it if you could tell me a bit about it, but of course you don't have to!!
> . . .
> ...



I got the 'One' by Wacom. It's pretty good. It only cost me around $70 on ebay. lol


----------



## Keitara (Feb 24, 2015)

GodToot said:


> I got the 'One' by Wacom. It's pretty good. It only cost me around $70 on ebay. lol



Aww thanks for sharing!
Gonna stalk Ebay for a bit DX

Oop sorry for being an annoyance, but it would help a lot if you could tell me what a good size would be? I just found a Wacom One on Ebay for around 80$ and it says size S. Is this too small? There are no detailed sizes '-'
If it's 80$ I think I could try buying one, thought they would cost around 100-200$


----------



## Toot (Feb 24, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Aww thanks for sharing!
> Gonna stalk Ebay for a bit DX



Lol no problem. I hope you find something suitable. ^.^;


----------



## Toot (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey there cutie. :3


----------



## Keitara (Feb 24, 2015)

Such cute doggies! ;v;
The tail looks like it's animated haha, amazing!


----------



## Toot (Feb 25, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Toot (Feb 25, 2015)

Ignore this... sorry.


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 25, 2015)

GodToot said:


> Lol



eh hehe that is so cute  and i love your siggie animation! what is it from?


----------



## Toot (Feb 25, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> eh hehe that is so cute  and i love your siggie animation! what is it from?



Lol the sig is from Nichijou - My Ordinary Life

Sakamoto <3


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 25, 2015)

GodToot said:


> Lol the sig is from Nichijou - My Ordinary Life
> 
> Sakamoto <3



thank you! the pup on its back reminds me of my dog haha :3


----------



## Toot (Feb 25, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> thank you! the pup on its back reminds me of my dog haha :3



Lol same with my German shep Benjamin. He's such an attention whore. XD


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 25, 2015)

GodToot said:


> Lol same with my German shep Benjamin. He's such an attention whore. XD



ha! perfect way to describe it--and aww a german shepherd! so cute


----------



## Toot (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## Toot (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Goop (Mar 1, 2015)

Your art makes me so happy oh my gosh ;O; <3​


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 1, 2015)

Goop said:


> Your art makes me so happy oh my gosh ;O; <3​



^This. This 100%. ;w;


----------



## aleshapie (Mar 1, 2015)

AH!! My GSD is EXACTLY the same!! This is so flippin' cute!!


----------



## Toot (Mar 1, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> AH!! My GSD is EXACTLY the same!! This is so flippin' cute!!



Aww look at the ears. I love dog ears. Lol. 




Spoiler: Benjamin


----------



## aleshapie (Mar 1, 2015)

She is still a pup...

- - - Post Merge - - -

What a handsome fellow!


----------



## Toot (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Toot (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 2, 2015)

the way you draw animals is super gorgeous im so jealous gsdfgdf


----------



## Toot (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Toot (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Toot (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm gonna try nd start drawing Dragons. It will be a whole new style. Lol I just want to try something new.


----------



## Toot (Mar 3, 2015)

Can't help but to tilt my head with it. Lol.


----------



## Toot (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Toot (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## aleshapie (Mar 5, 2015)

GodToot said:


> Can't help but to tilt my head with it. Lol.



LOL... I tipped my head, too! My dogs do this ALLLL the time! SO funny!


----------



## deerui (Mar 5, 2015)

GodToot said:


>



this is srs so beauty

- - - Post Merge - - -



GodToot said:


>



QT FOX BABE


----------



## Toot (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 7, 2015)

Ughh I'm so jealous of your art ;v;


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 7, 2015)

u remind me of flancrossing on tumblr


----------



## Toot (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Toot (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Toot (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Toot (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## Toot (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## nard (Mar 13, 2015)

I NEE D YOUR ART IN MY LIFE I LOVE THIS


----------



## Toot (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Toot (Mar 14, 2015)

Panoramic view.


----------



## Toot (Mar 14, 2015)

I really really like this one. Lol.


----------



## Toot (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm about done with this thread. Gonna put my time to other things now. I just need to find out how to lock this thread. lol


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 15, 2015)

GodToot said:


> I'm about done with this thread. Gonna put my time to other things now. I just need to find out how to lock this thread. lol



Aw, sucks I won't see more of your adorable art. :c
But ya gotta do what ya gotta do~

You can lock the thread by clicking on the "close this thread" box under your reply.


----------



## Toot (Mar 15, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Aw, sucks I won't see more of your adorable art. :c
> But ya gotta do what ya gotta do~
> 
> You can lock the thread by clicking on the "close this thread" box under your reply.


Weird. That doesn't show up for me in this section. I'll just message a mod or something.


----------



## Toot (Apr 9, 2015)

Necro Boop.


----------



## Toot (Apr 9, 2015)

Boop


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 9, 2015)

Yes this thread is back!
Love that latest piece!


----------



## Toot (Apr 9, 2015)

I was thinking of doing commissions later down the line, but I don't even know where to begin with doing something like that. Lol.


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 9, 2015)

If you did commissions I would buy one from you so fast... if for TBT of course.

If RLC I'd have to wait until I get some extra money flowing.


----------



## Toot (Apr 9, 2015)

If anything I would start with btb. I wouldn't feel comfortable starting with rlc.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 9, 2015)

WHOA that last one is awesome! *_*


----------



## Toot (Apr 18, 2015)

I need to put down my devices for once. Lol.


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 18, 2015)

GodToot said:


> Necro Boop.



LOVE!!! (though his upper body is a bit small for the rest of the body)


----------



## Toot (Apr 19, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> LOVE!!! (though his upper body is a bit small for the rest of the body)



With that, I also feel like the neck is too long. Lol even with the raised chin.


----------



## Toot (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 20, 2015)

GodToot said:


>



I am so in love with your wolves <3


----------



## Toot (Apr 20, 2015)

Ignore this lol.


----------



## Toot (Apr 20, 2015)

...


----------



## Toot (Apr 21, 2015)

Actually... ignore this as well. Lol.


----------



## Toot (Apr 21, 2015)

Not a wolf this time. Lol.


----------



## Toot (Apr 23, 2015)

Can someone price this stuff for me? If I were to do commissions, how much btb should they cost. I know details vary, but what do you think would be an average price?


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 23, 2015)

GodToot said:


> Can someone price this stuff for me? If I were to do commissions, how much btb should they cost. I know details vary, but what do you think would be an average price?



No less than 200 TBT maybe? I dunno, was thinking like 300 for an average price but then there's stuff like adding color or whatever. It's all up to you in the end.
Totally jumping on these commissions


----------



## Toot (Apr 23, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> No less than 200 TBT maybe? I dunno, was thinking like 300 for an average price but then there's stuff like adding color or whatever. It's all up to you in the end.
> Totally jumping on these commissions



Lol cool. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 23, 2015)

id say 500+. i love your art <3


----------



## MTurtle (Apr 24, 2015)

Awesome stuff


----------



## Toot (May 7, 2015)




----------



## DaCoSim (May 7, 2015)

OMG, godtoot. Your pups are superb  standing ovation to you!!! My broderous (Brodie) is paw high fiving you!!!


----------



## Toot (May 7, 2015)

Aww he's adorable. 

*High fives back*


----------



## DaCoSim (May 7, 2015)

Thx!!! He's my Broderodie!!! Such a character!!!


----------



## Toot (May 7, 2015)

What breed is he? I kinda want to say Jack Russell.


----------



## Toot (May 8, 2015)

I'm gonna try to animate with this. It'll probably take some time for me to get exactly what I want. Lol.


----------



## ssvv227 (May 8, 2015)

GodToot said:


> I'm gonna try to animate with this. It'll probably take some time for me to get exactly what I want. Lol.



omggggg <3 <3 <3 do you take commissions now???????


----------



## Toot (May 8, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> omggggg <3 <3 <3 do you take commissions now???????



I'm not taking any. Sorry. That's just something I'm not prepared for.


----------



## Toot (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Pokemanz (May 16, 2015)

GodToot said:


> I'm not taking any. Sorry. That's just something I'm not prepared for.



So you decided not to go through with it after all?? Ah that sucks but I'm sure you have your reasons.


----------



## Toot (May 16, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> So you decided not to go through with it after all?? Ah that sucks but I'm sure you have your reasons.



Yeah. I feel like I would fail so hard and I don't really have the time to do them. Sorry about that.


----------



## Pokemanz (May 16, 2015)

GodToot said:


> Yeah. I feel like I would fail so hard and I don't really have the time to do them. Sorry about that.



No worries! I do hope you change your mind some day though! I'd be first in line. 
Until then I'll just lurk this thread and enjoy your art.


----------



## Toot (May 19, 2015)

lol


----------



## Prabha (May 19, 2015)

wowz that first one is a master piece


the second is well done, you draw animals really well lol.


----------



## Toot (May 20, 2015)

Watching you. / o_ o/


----------



## The Pennifer (May 20, 2015)

I love your art! Your talent blows me away! I wish I could draw!!!
Love your Noggie-Dogs!!
My Wiener Dog LuLu says "HI"


----------



## Toot (May 20, 2015)

The Pennifer said:


> I love your art! Your talent blows me away! I wish I could draw!!!
> Love your Noggie-Dogs!!
> My Wiener Dog LuLu says "HI"



<3 She's so pudgy and adorable. XD


----------



## The Pennifer (May 20, 2015)

Yes, she is ... LOL ... she has to go on Doggie Fatkins diet! 
BTW ... if you ever decide to do commissions ... I will be all over that!


----------



## Toot (May 23, 2015)

I think it looks pretty decent. Lol.






Although I still suck at this kind of stuff, practices does indeed make perfect.


----------



## Toot (May 23, 2015)




----------



## MTurtle (May 25, 2015)

Hahaha what's the next move?


----------



## Toot (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## Toot (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## zeoli (Jun 15, 2015)

ahhh, your art style is amazing


----------



## Toot (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Toot (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Toot (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Toot (Aug 6, 2015)

Because I love necrobumping. Lol.


----------



## derezzed (Aug 6, 2015)

GOD I love your gallery. I spent the last few minutes marveling just over everything. Your drawings are seriously so good, which is a completely mystery to me because I can't draw animals even if my life depended on it. Lmao.

The latest sketches you posted are amazing and I can't wait to see another update.


----------



## Toot (Aug 13, 2015)

Spoiler: Quick Ref


----------



## riummi (Aug 13, 2015)

that lava idea is freaking cool


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 14, 2015)

ZOMFG!!! THE AWSUMNESS CANT...NO...JUST...GAH!
R.I.P.
Jetix
Died from awsumness


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2015)

Loving your art!!! >//v//<b


----------



## Rasha (Aug 14, 2015)

omg tis be ma kinda art. I LOVE IT


----------



## Toot (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Toot (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Toot (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Toot (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## mayor-essy (Aug 18, 2015)

GodToot said:


>



OMG, I love this one so much. I love looking at your art.


----------



## Toot (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 20, 2015)

Dude i'm absolutely loving your linework on your art. So nice and fluent and smooth, and I do enjoy looking at your more sketchier drawings. 
I'm actually kinda jealous to how well you draw human faces too. Gorgeous!

*casually stalks your thread from now on.*


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 20, 2015)

'Scuse me, can I marry your art? No ok
How old are you? Just wondering not to be creepy or anything. If it helps, I'm 12 sooooo


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 20, 2015)

ahhhh your humans are just as good as your animals, good god hwo do you do it

;;;;; lays on your art

fantastic stuff recently hhhhhhhh <333


----------



## Toot (Aug 20, 2015)

g u m m i said:


> 'Scuse me, can I marry your art? No ok
> How old are you? Just wondering not to be creepy or anything. If it helps, I'm 12 sooooo



I'm 22... Creep







lol jk


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 20, 2015)

XP I'm not a creep I just watch you while you sleep and eat


----------



## Toot (Aug 20, 2015)

Spoiler: I hate when this happens.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 20, 2015)

I love your art so much

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wolves for dayz

- - - Post Merge - - -

I really want my OC drawn xD.
If you wanna do comissions, I would so be up for it


----------



## Toot (Aug 22, 2015)

Spoiler: Mother made pineapple upside down cake. Toot no liek pineapple


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 22, 2015)

cute
Guess spongebob is safe then


----------



## Toot (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Toot (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Toot (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Luminescence (Sep 8, 2015)

Whoaa I seriously love your style ♥ I find animals and anthros so hard to draw ;(


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 8, 2015)

GodToot said:


>



Oooo, I really like the looks of this character. Did you design them? I'd love to hear a bit about them, if you'd like to tell. c:


----------



## Toot (Sep 8, 2015)

No real story behind them. They're just random spirit animals.



Spoiler


----------



## Toot (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Toot (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## Toot (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## Toot (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## sej (Oct 15, 2015)

GodToot said:


>



Omg, that is so amazing 

- - - Post Merge - - -



GodToot said:


>



How do you even produce that


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 15, 2015)

Ahhh amazing stuff as always! I want to hug your art <3


----------



## LalaPenguin (Oct 15, 2015)

omg...soooo cute! xD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 15, 2015)

GodToot said:


>



All incredible stuff here, particularly love the dark ferocity in this : )


----------



## Toot (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Toot (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Toot (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## aleshapie (Nov 28, 2015)

So adorable!

I love keeping up with your dog/wolf art. Reminds me of my big ole german shepherd pup, Calypso!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 30, 2015)

GUUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH IVE MISSED SO MUCH

I CANT GET OVER HOW TALENTED YOU ARE
EVERY TIME I SEE YOUR ART I GET REALLY SAD I CANT COMMISSION YOU
god, stunning as per usual, im especially in love with that color piece and the ones that say 'deal' and 'greetings' ;____; your anatomy is flawless and how you draw faces aaaaaaaaaaaaa 1000000/10


----------



## Toot (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Toot (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Aww so adorable. I love your art, great work!


----------



## Toot (Jan 20, 2016)

Spoiler: Ear Tut



idk...


----------



## Toot (Feb 8, 2016)

Spoiler: Mane Tut :3


----------



## pickle inkii. (Feb 8, 2016)

It's all so beautiful! (OwO)


----------



## Toot (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Toot (Mar 9, 2016)

Spoiler: New Tablet













Spoiler: Mead Transformation


----------



## Toot (Mar 11, 2016)

Spoiler: New Hoodie


----------



## Toot (Mar 14, 2016)

Spoiler: New Hoodie - Clean


----------



## Toot (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Pookie4557 (Apr 7, 2016)

These are all so adorable :3. I love it!


----------



## Toot (Apr 28, 2016)

Mead is so mean.


----------



## Toot (May 3, 2016)

This is done guys. All the support was awesome. You guys are the best!


----------

